# Check out this new o I just aquired



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

This little guy I got from someone who herd I have a thing for oscars. He was in with another cichlid of some type and he got beat up. Aparently they got along for the first few days, then one morning they got up and he was beat up real bad. I just got him yeaterday here's a pic of him...My glass needs to be claaned...smudge marks  


















Right now I have Melafix and Pimafix in there...he's still eating, I hope he makes it.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yea, I forgot to add that it seems as if he has a slab of flesh peeling off...it's right down to the meat...I know the pics aren't that great, but you can kinda see it in the one pic


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that white stuff him or the smudge? :lol:

Good Luck...

Art


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

good luck hope it heals up


----------



## Ludo (Jun 7, 2008)

that must have been a brutal little boxing match... best of luck with him.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks...last night a whole slab of flesh fell off him...he now looks like someone fillet him  
if any more came off him, his little guts would be floating around. He is eating like crazy...and with oscars being such little gluttens , I know this is a good sign.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

That little guy got beat the **** up!

Hope you're giving him antibiotics and a lot of melafix while that wound heals itself!


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I sure am...here's a pic of how that piece came off...and it shows just how deep it is. 









He still eats lots though..I think the meds must be working, or he'd be dead by now, he doesn't sulk at all....


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

If he's not sulking and eating then you're in good shape and he probably doesn't even know any better - just keep that thing from getting infected and you'll have yourself a big oscar with a big scar


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Youch! Hopefully he should heal up soon :thumb:

Glad he's eating well


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow keep us posted on this story it looks liek a small shark got to him


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Good save!! As the others have & you have stated, Melafix (or Melafix/Pimafix combo) + a good diet will do wonders. Lots & lots of W/C's will also aid in the recovery. Good luck, "T"


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

well, this little guy is comming around. I'm going to take some pics when i get a chance. The wound has gotten smaller and less painful looking. 
Pimafix and Melafix had done wonders for this little one.
I'm gonna have to find a bigger tank for this little guy..he's only 2" right now...but a 55 will only last so long....and I'm sure no one would want an oscar that looks like him...I guess it's time to think of a name for this little bugger.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Meatwad


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, that's quite the battle wound...what the heck did they have him in with? 



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Meatwad


LMFAO!!! :lol:

BV


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

As others have said he was in a **** of a boxing match, I vote Rocky Balboa. Post more pictures soon!!!


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally, here's an updated pic of this guy....he's healing up great! 








I seem to have more luck helping fish that are injured than ones with parasites...I'm glad it worked out for this guy.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

That's one heck of a battle scar!


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow Izzydawg well done. Will be cool to watch him get bigger and realize you saved his life.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you  his scar is still getting smaller, and he's still eating like crazy!
The kids decided to call him Gilbert...which is kinda funny cause there's a movie called "What's eating Gilbert Grape"....and we don't know what took a round out of this little guy


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

wow, im really supprised he made it, i woulda thought he was a gonner.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought he was a gonner too


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, its either a testiment to the survivability of these fish or a testament to Izzydawg's care.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol: ...well, I love oscars, I do what I can...and he's getting better every day..I'll ost more pics in a couple of days


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to see that Gilbert is steadily improving! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, that was one of the worst wounds i have ever seen where the fish healed. You must have took very good care of him. Congrats. It does not look like he will be too ugly when its all over anyway. They can be battle scars. :thumb:


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys...you're great :thumb: 
The scar is still getting better..I'll have to post another pic soon


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Any update of Gilbert? id love to see him after 2 years


----------

